# im noob to this forum and i have a question.



## Kurupted Integra (Aug 31, 2010)

ok, so yea im a :newbie: to THIS forum. im usually on ClubIntegra's forum (hence the name Kurupted Integra) however, my wifes car, the family car, needs a lil bit of tender loving care. (at least thats what she keeps screaming at me about) my dad and i have worked on cars my whole life growing up, i never owned a nissan tho. my question is, she wants a new system. i can do all the wiring of the speakers and set up an amp and subs n shit, but the factory deck is huge. how do i replace that stock deck with an after market one?? is there a certain conversion kit? or do i HAVE to use that factory deck and get an adapter kit to run all of this? if u have answers please lemme know. i would post pix, but im getting ready to leave iraq and of course now she wants to bitch about new things.. "i want a new system and rims and tint, u put $12000 into ur car!" gotta love her tho. i appreciate any help or answers or opinions i can get. when it comes to this car im pretty much re-learning shit. thnx again guys... and gals if there are any.


----------

